# Scioto River 2014



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

I haven't caught anything in there yet, but at least here's a thread for somebody else that may have. As soon as the monsoon season is over, I'll update.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Where on the Scioto are you fishing? I'm going to be hitting the southern part when the water drops back down

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll be on the southern part as well. However, there were some impressive hybrid pics from Columbus on the 2013 version of this thread. Don't hesitate to post about any species caught though. The slab crappie can be hot in there.


----------



## Fishinohio32 (Apr 25, 2014)

Anybody catching anything?


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Been having some luck in the Columbus area with smallmouth. Caught 7 the other day and one this morning. I'm about to head back out this evening.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

21" probably 5#+!!!!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't know where you guys are hittin hybrids up there and don't expect anybody to say where, but I've got to get the yak out in the downtown area. I've heard that's a very cool outing at the convergence.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> I don't know where you guys are hittin hybrids up there and don't expect anybody to say where, but I've got to get the yak out in the downtown area. I've heard that's a very cool outing at the convergence.


They're basically scattered throughout the Scioto up here now. Clear up North of Columbus to well South of the City. There's not billions of them (the Scioto up here is still pretty small compared to down South) but they're definitely in there, and we're seeing good numbers of 20"+ fish, honestly I see/catch more over 20" then I do under...


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

Those 4-5 pounders is what I thought the Scioto had to offer further up from Portsmouth until I landed a 9 pounder (biggest I ever caught) and then another guy reeled in that monster that weighed 20 pounds minimum (see scioto river thread 2013). We also caught probably 4-6 other wipers that weighed in the neighborhood of 7. I've also caught the 4-5 pounders in tribs off the Scioto when the water was higher. I agree, they're scattered all through it, but to catch with consistency it seems the high oxygenated water plus bait is where its at. Ive got a good friend in the Circleville area that tells me about some small (dams) located on tribs, not far off the main river. That would be a place to try. Other guys on here that have fished the scioto for hybrids longer than I have, speak of finding them at bridge abutments.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bridge Abutments???


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Those 4-5 pounders is what I thought the Scioto had to offer further up from Portsmouth until I landed a 9 pounder (biggest I ever caught) and then another guy reeled in that monster that weighed 20 pounds minimum (see scioto river thread 2013). We also caught probably 4-6 other wipers that weighed in the neighborhood of 7. I've also caught the 4-5 pounders in tribs off the Scioto when the water was higher. I agree, they're scattered all through it, but to catch with consistency it seems the high oxygenated water plus bait is where its at. Ive got a good friend in the Circleville area that tells me about some small (dams) located on tribs, not far off the main river. That would be a place to try. Other guys on here that have fished the scioto for hybrids longer than I have, speak of finding them at bridge abutments.



If it was a 20lb wiper I hope he realizes it shattered the state record of 17.68lbs: http://outdoorwritersofohio.org/current-ohio-record-fish/


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm of the belief that it was a true that hogged out.


----------



## carsismeZ06 (Jun 3, 2014)

Can anyone help me? I'm looking to get into some bass on the Scioto and was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers? I live in Dublin and I figure one of these days I'd try to get in the river below O'Shaughnessy and try it out. I heard that smallmouth can be caught south of the dam, but how far south do I need to go?


----------



## Fishinohio32 (Apr 25, 2014)

How does the scioto look right now?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

Too muddy for me. I need it to drop another foot and clear up some. at least to murky. It doesn't look like that's going to happen this week tho. I havent been able to make it to my spot yet this year!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

Went down to the river Tuesday and got blanked. Went this evening and caught a nice one on a Berkley sick fish. The water was still pretty dirty and needs to clear up some.


----------



## Fishinohio32 (Apr 25, 2014)

What part of the river were you on? Near the mouth or farther up?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Went down to the river Tuesday and got blanked. Went this evening and caught a nice one on a Berkley sick fish. The water was still pretty dirty and needs to clear up some.


That aint "dirty" at all to us up in Columbus. If the water is "Green" the bite is almost always ON.

Good fish, we're getting them close to 10lbs up here now, won't be long until you guys down South are getting hit with quality Wipers from BOTH directions :B

*THANKS AGAIN TO THE DNR FOR MAKING THE SCIOTO HYBRID STOCKINGS PERMANENT!*


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

It's on the brown end of the section I fish. You would be surprised at how clear it gets, from a distance it almost looks like a mirror rather than a brown river. I wouldnt mind at all to get bombarded with hybrids from the north and south. I always felt like they had a tendency to travel up stream, but that's just a guess.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> It's on the brown end of the section I fish. You would be surprised at how clear it gets, from a distance it almost looks like a mirror rather than a brown river. I wouldnt mind at all to get bombarded with hybrids from the north and south. I always felt like they had a tendency to travel up stream, but that's just a guess.


Absolutely they move upstream, but they move downstream too (although not with the urgency/drive that they move up). We got into Small Schools of 5lbers well South of Columbus this Winter, all of them were in that 21-23" "Stocker Slot" range.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Somewhere I believe I know that spot you're at in that picture. Is it an old rock dam near Piketon? If so that's one of my favorite places to fish.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh it's no secret place, people been fishin there for a long, long time. But I will tell you that its not any different from Greenup, The Byrd, or any other spot. By that I mean your not gonna catch fish just by being there fishing. You know exactly what I'm saying if you go there and have success.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yea I know what you're talking about. Love fishing it though.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

have you guys ever yacked down the main chute? I took my 18' jon up and down it last year and the down trip the boat kinda fell into the chute and about went under. I'm not looking forward to it ever again really but I do think it looks fun for a kayak.The piketon ramp has been so bad the last time I had to put in under the 220 bridge and just went up river exploring.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

It's pretty cool to watch the locals go up the chute in low water. I've seen more than one prop get shredded doing that tho. A few almost completely lost it, but thankfully nobody's been hurt yet.


----------



## old_man (May 12, 2014)

I know this thread is a bit old, but looking to get a little feedback on the Scioto fishing.

Bought my first boat this spring and haven't taken her to the river yet. Planning to do it this evening. Was thinking to launch just south of Fishinger Rd and motor up past Slate Run to the Hayden Rd bridge. My only luck fishing the Scioto was way up north from the bank a few years back. Any bass biting in this part of the river? If anyone is inclined to share some advice, would love to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

Only the 5th trip this year and not much happened really. My buddy caught the only hybrid caught tonight. It wasn't that big, I just thought the pic was cool. Down year for us compared to last year.


----------



## old_man (May 12, 2014)

Ended up with one small, one hybrid and one absolute dink that came off the bait his own size in a little over 2 hours actively fishing. Not enough time to test out enough lures so I'd go back as I didn't think it as too bad considering the insane amount of ski traffic there is.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

This fish was from 3 days ago I think, still no a whole lot of success, but will let you know if the river seems to come alive all of a sudden. The only thing I know to do to break a funk is to keep casting. The site wouldn't let my upload. It was only a 5 pounder anyhow.


----------

